# Stuck at AM Bios



## jradicle11

Whenever I turn on my computer, it doesnt make it past the american megatrends bios screen, similar to this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Whenever I press F1 (to enter setup, I use F1 instead of Delete), it says "entering setup" but never actually does it. It just sits there, nothing happening.
This all occured after I downgraded from Windows  7 to Windows xp. 

The reason I put it in this forum is because I wanted to try to find the route of the problem. I went though and unplugged my RAM, disc drives, and eventually my harddrive. Finally, after unplugging my harddrive, it made it past the loading screen. Thing is, I didn't know what to do with my xp disc without a harddrive.


----------



## DCIScouts

Can you format the hard drive?  Or do you not want to do that?  The hard drive could be going bad, or at least the BIOS could be thinking that it's going bad. (I have the same problem with the same AMI program, it tells me all the time that the HDD is about to fail or some settings changed since the last startup, yet it's been working fine for a year and a half - go figure!).  You could also try flashing the BIOS and see if that resets the programs and allow you to start.


----------



## linkin

Reseat your memory, see if that fixes it.


----------



## jradicle11

I was trying to reformat it anyways, but now I can't really do anything. I don't have another desktop at my disposal either.


----------

